# it! The Terror from Beyond Space



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Here's my new kit! Let's see how long it take me to do him! Well I've cleaned him and got him together. Used Apoxie Scuplt on him to fill the gap around the neck and both arms. So I've started him.:thumbsup: 
Now I'm still working on The Warlord so I'll work on both tomorrow! Warlord is getting close to being done so there will be more time for It! 
And Wonderfest is less then 4 weeks away so I best get hoppen!



Also wanted to say that this was fun and as usual I put in the DVD while working on him! I love my Man Cave!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Is it done yet? 
Now?
?


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Is it done yet?
> Now?
> ?


 :lol:

Really!!!!!!!!!! I haven't even finished the Warlord yet! But getting close! I'll prim him tomorrow morning! Then start!  Looking at his color on the DVD and other pictures I've seen on him I think I'll prim him dark red and work up from that!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I've got one of these bad boys coming next week, Chinxy...is it as clean as it looks?


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

deadmanincfan said:


> I've got one of these bad boys coming next week, Chinxy...is it as clean as it looks?


Seems to be clean. I just primed him! He will be ready in a little bit. Now I'm working on the Warlord. So now I'm working on 2 kits at the same time. Do some on one and let it dry as I work on the other. My goal is to have them done in time for Wonderfest!

Plus find some time to check my other kits that are going to Wonderfest!


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Chinxy, glad the kit arrived safely and you're happy with it. Very cool to hear you'll have it at Wonderfest. Can't wait to see what you do with this bad boy.

James, your's should arrive by Tuesday (maybe even Monday). Castings look very clean to me. Don't think you'll have any problems.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - so I took a break from the Warlord and worked on It! I still have to do the base now! But he's done! And I really like how he turned out! It was a mix of red, green and I airbrushed purple over all that! Then dried brushed white for weathering.  
Just wanted to add - I used the Badger Velocity this time.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Great colors, Chinxy! I like that you took the traditional green color and spun it off into something more...well, alien! Cool!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Facto2 said:


> James, your's should arrive by Tuesday (maybe even Monday). Castings look very clean to me. Don't think you'll have any problems.


Oh, I don't look at mold lines, air bubbles or whatnot as problems, John...just slight delays on the way to painting. And thank you for zapping this bad boy out to me so fast, sir!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

deadmanincfan said:


> Oh, I don't look at mold lines, air bubbles or whatnot as problems, John...just slight delays on the way to painting. And thank you for zapping this bad boy out to me so fast, sir!


James, have to tell ya! This kit WAS very clean. No mold lines, air bubbles or anything. The only thing I changes was I added a little Apoxie Sculpt between the neck and head just to give it a little lift and to secure it! Also added a little AS to the joints in the arms to cement it together! Apoxie Sculpt is very strong!
Now the funny thing about this kit is - I found no seam lines. It was like the creature was one big mold. Never seen that before!
All in all, this is a very clean and good kit!:thumbsup:


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Chinxy, the figure turned out great. Can't wait to see him on the completed base.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

He's looking great Chinx as well as unique. So how many models is that for the Fest so far? I'm going to be bringing a few myself this year and am hard at work on a couple of "real" spaceships to take. Those will be my primary entries and they are taking some time which is why I haven't had any others completed recently. I am looking forward to seeing all your work there this year.

Bob K.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Chinxy this is the best coloration done on the it that seen.Fantastic all the way:thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Received my IT! Tuesday afternoon via UPS...kudos to John Tucky, Joe Simon, and all involved! This is one of the cleanest resin kits I've seen...I may not even do anything to the veeeeeery minor mold line, just leave it and make it look like a small flaw in the original rubber suit! I'm very happy!


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Jim. Glad IT arrived safely and that you're happy with IT. Look forward to seeing what you do with IT.

One thing, sculpt was by Joe Laudati, who I think did a great job.

I do want to work with Joe Simon because his sculpts are amazing too, just haven't come up with the right concept/project yet.

Castings were done by Mike Evans, who has really become great... I mean seriously great

Thanks again. Enjoy the kit.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Oops, my bad on the sculptor...give Joe my humblest apologies and tell him he's free to pummel me about the head and shoulders. :freak:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

"I do want to work with Joe Simon because his sculpts are amazing too, just haven't come up with the right concept/project yet."

John, may I suggest some of the ideas I've posted on the wish list? 

I'm looking forward to getting my claws on this kit. Joe did an amazing job, and the photoshop pics and other completed photos have given me some good ideas. This might actually be the third kit I've completed in umpteen years!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

John, almost done with IT! Just finishing up on the ship and pole. Then he's done! I'll finish up tomorrow. Wife wants to go out sooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!! We go!
By the way - wife said last night as she was looking at It! and said "now that's down right scary! Very good paint job. I like the purple. Makes it look errey!"


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

mrmurph said:


> John, may I suggest some of the ideas I've posted on the wish list?


Patrick, I don't think I've seen that thread (too many forums, too little time  ) Is there a link?

And your IT is on IT's way too (you should have gotten an email from UPS. Thanks again.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Chinxy said:


> John, almost done with IT! Just finishing up on the ship and pole. Then he's done! I'll finish up tomorrow. Wife wants to go out sooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!! We go! By the way - wife said last night as she was looking at It! and said "now that's down right scary! Very good paint job. I like the purple. Makes it look errey!"


Hey, I was surprised how quickly you got the figure done. By the way, I have to ask, did you use some gun metal on IT? Kinda looks like. If not, what did you use to achieve that color? It really worked out nicely and doees look scary. :thumbsup:


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

deadmanincfan said:


> Oops, my bad on the sculptor...give Joe my humblest apologies and tell him he's free to pummel me about the head and shoulders. :freak:


LOL. Joe would never do anything like that. And we couldn't risk him hurting his hands!!!  Thanks again, James. John


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Good news, John!
I've always wanted to see some of the "second tier" classic monsters released in kit form: Mad Ghoul clutching a heart, The Jungle Woman, The Creeper, an "I Walked with a Zombie" zombie, Ygor. Maybe Chaney and Carradine Draculas. I really liked the Yagher Dracula's Daughter sculpt. And I always chime in on a cool Grim Reaper kit.

And so as not to hijack the It thread, I'll point out that the base color chosen here was perfect. The soil on Mars contains a lot of iron oxide - rust - and that is why Mars is red. Even without a telescope, Mars looks like a pale orange dot in the sky. I'm plotting color schemes...


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK guys! It! Terror from Beyond Space is done! WOW! What a busy day! Also finished the Warlord too!
Yeap, wife went to a crop thing (where they put photos in albums) and I started when she left! 

John! to answer your question! First put a base coat of deep red on him. Then brushed dark green, then dry brushed lightly white. Then airbrushed over all that purple! And that's it! 
Also made a sign for him. Pulled it off the DVD.
So here he is!









He was a lot of fun! Thanks John!:thumbsup:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Beautiful. And thanks for sharing your techique with us. I'm gonna give it a shot as soon as mine arrives.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

mrmurph said:


> Beautiful.


Ditto:thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Waaaaay cool, Chinx ol' bean! Countdraculations!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Another great job mate!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 
The metallic effect on the spaceship is really well done as is the detail paint on the nameplate.
The whole kit looks great!

Chris.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Chinxy said:


> John! to answer your question! First put a base coat of deep red on him. Then brushed dark green, then dry brushed lightly white. Then airbrushed over all that purple! And that's it!
> Also made a sign for him. Pulled it off the DVD.


Thanks, Chinxy, for the info. Your builtup really turned out great. Really well done! Love the addition of the name plate. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Thanks guys! He was a lot of fun! Scares my wife! 
John, I like adding nameplates to these kits! I've added a nameplate to Gen. Urko of The Planet of the Apes and The Giant Claw too! I think it adds to the kit! Now I also did a nameplate to The Colossal Beast but wife and daughter didn't like it so I kept it off. But I think this nameplate is perfect for IT!

By the way John, thank you for this kit! I really had fun with it!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

A great build Chinx and interesting set of colors you used to get the creature painted. Like the others said, great base, really like the rocket, and the name plate is perfect. So I guess this one doesn't get displayed in the bedroom then or your wife will have nightmares??? Am I going to see this at the Fest? Along with It and your Warlord?

Bob K.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

rkoenn said:


> A great build Chinx and interesting set of colors you used to get the creature painted. Like the others said, great base, really like the rocket, and the name plate is perfect. So I guess this one doesn't get displayed in the bedroom then or your wife will have nightmares??? Am I going to see this at the Fest? Along with It and your Warlord?
> 
> Bob K.


Bob, I'm actually thinking about bringing all 12 kits! Do you think that's too many to bring? Just a thought! 
Definatly bringing It!, Colossal Beast, Warlord, The Giant Claw, Gen. Urko (with replacement head and pistol), The Thing from Another World, Godzilla (Aurora with Replacement head), The Molemen on base, Sinbad, Island of Terror, Saber Tooth and Gamera! 
Is that too many????????????:drunk:
I think I can put them all in the Jeep Commander!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

There are never too many to bring in my opinion, as long as you can get them all safely into the car! I'm likely to bring 8 or so, not sure yet. Only two weeks to go before I am out of work for 7 days in a row. I need that as much as the fun I'm going to have. The road trip won't be so great though.

Bob K.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Chinxy,

Just got back from being away and saw your build-up and paint job of IT....great job! 

Also, I love the name plate!

Love the color choices you used.:thumbsup:

I also received mine while away so this is on my short list "to do" pile...

MMM


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

MMM - let me know if you'd like to have a name plate and I'll make one for you! If you want it just PM me your address! It would be nothing at all to do it and I don't mind!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Awesome job on a Great Kit :thumbsup::thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Chinxy said:


> MMM - let me know if you'd like to have a name plate and I'll make one for you! If you want it just PM me your address! It would be nothing at all to do it and I don't mind!


PM sent!

MMM


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> Awesome job on a Great Kit :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> Denis


Denis,

Did you get this kit yet?

MMM


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Would it be possible for me to get a name plate also, Chinxy?


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

deadmanincfan said:


> Would it be possible for me to get a name plate also, Chinxy?


Sure! Just PM with your address!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Denis,
> 
> Did you get this kit yet?
> 
> MMM


Not Yet...so many kits...so little time 
Denis


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

IT! turned out great! Maybe see you at WF.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

gomontoya said:


> IT! turned out great! Maybe see you at WF.


Yeap! Already been planning on the Trip! Always do every year. So hope to see ya!!! Remember I'll be the one wearing the blue Kepi with the 7th Cav A company on it! Yeap I retired from the Army from the 7th back in the day!:thumbsup:

By the way - I just printed 8 signs and will make the Apoxie Sculpt starting tomorrow night and should be done by Friday or so! 3 of you guys want one. Just let me know who else?  Just think the nameplate really adds to the kit! Plus NO CHARGE!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

PM, Chinxy.

How cool and thoughtful to make your work available. Thanks from the bottom of my cold li'l heart!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK guys I made 8 signs but one did not come out so good so I have 7. So far I have murph, MonsterModelMan, and Bob's address to send these to! Actually Bob I'll give you yours when we are at Wonderfest along with the Mole Man model.
Deadmanincfan send me your address and I'll mail you one! 
So if anyone else wants a nameplate to go with It! kit just pm me!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Got this kit in the mail yesterday. Wonderful! One of the best features (for me, anyway) is that most of the parts are way too big to drop through my bathroom sink drain.

Thanks again for describing your technique. Appreciate the name plate.

Now to pick up a nice big can of Rustoleum primer!

- Murph


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Guys - the nameplates go out to day at lunch time. Now remember one thing - the back and the border have to be painted. Remember the shape of the border is to simulate the base (like stone). Just check out my picture and you'll understand!
Have fun guys! AND show your work!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - their in the mail!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks much. Really tops off this sculpt!


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey, Chinxy. You think I could get one of those name plates too? Might be a determining factor in furture releases... Please let me know by email. Thanks. John


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Cool beans! Thanx, Chinx! Yer a pal! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Facto2 said:


> Hey, Chinxy. You think I could get one of those name plates too? Might be a determining factor in furture releases... Please let me know by email. Thanks. John


Yeap! Looking for your email now!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice choice of colors! 
I'm looking forward to seeing your work "in the flesh" so to speak. :thumbsup:

~RK~


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Chinxy said:


> Yeap! Looking for your email now!


Got your email and replied to. Thanks again, Chinxy.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

They will go in the mail tomorrow at noon. We have a Post Office next to our building where I work.
Count down to WF!!!!!  1 1/2 weeks now = 11 days until I leave for Ky!!!!!!!!!!!!:woohoo: Plus another payday so I'll have even more money saved up!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Nicely done, Chinxy! Thanks a million.
I really like a nicely designed name plate, and these are at the same time simple but colorful. They'll really set off Joe's terrific sculpt. And what a cool idea for putting together a name plate.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

So ya like it! I'm glad. So when do we see your build? SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!! And remember (just a suggestion) paint the back and frame the same color as your base so it will blend in with the base.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Picked up some superglue last night. Got a can of white Rustoleum plastic primer at True Value today. The parts are soaking in soap as we speak. Hope to do the glue and puttying tonight! 
I think I'll lay down a thin strip of putty right at the edges of the gaps. These gaps are pretty small, so I think I can fix the problem at the same time I'm gluing.
We 
shall
see....


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Great! Can't wait to see your results! I think the only place will be the neck which the arms fit right in place for filling seams. When I applied the Apoxie Sculpt it was very little in the arms but more so around the neck. That's because I wanted the head a little higher. I thought the head was leaning a little to much to the left too close to the shoulder. That's why I added the Apoxie in the neck under the head. No big deal though. Now with the Apoxie Sculpt when dries holds like stone! Great stuff! And It is a GREAT kit!
Remember - do not soak the nameplate cause the picture is paper.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Chinxy. I got the name plates. Thanks again, buddy! :thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Got mine, too! Thanks, Chinx ol' bean! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK James - now build that sucker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want to see someone else do this kit!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Give me a couple weeks to get started on it, Chinxy...have about 12 hours' worth of weed-wacking in 80-degree-plus weather ahead of me and I only have 2 days a week in which to do it...


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I got my plate also! Thanks soo much!

I just have a few other kits on the bench at the moment before I can start this one!

MMM


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK guys! Sorry about posting this but being that he got nothing at Wonderfest at least I can win at other contests!!!!!!! This was at my local IPMS. We had a small contest.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Chinxy said:


> OK guys! Sorry about posting this but being that he got nothing at Wonderfest at least I can win at other contests!!!!!!! This was at my local IPMS. We had a small contest.


Congrats Chinxy on the awards:thumbsup:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Thanks! But I can't figure out why I can't win at Wonderfest unless it's true that I'm cursed there! I win at a couple of IPMS, Chiller and local contests but not at WF!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool stuff Chinxy:thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey, gratz, Chinxy! Way to go! Sometimes it's better to be a big fish in a small pond anyway.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Congratulations Chinx!!! I won a first at our Jacksonville contest in January for my MIM Phantom which got nothing at Wonderfest either last year. But Wonderfest is the creme de creme for our geeky subjects and therefor the competition is intense. And as you and I have always said, we love doing it for ourselves and entering in a contest is simply an extra whether you win or not. You don't lose, you just don't get an award but plenty of admiring eyes on your work. Again, congratulations.

Bob K.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Congrats! Those are some beauteous built-ups. Kudos too for sharing your techniques and your nameplates.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Congrats Chinxy!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

I haven't seen The Shrew because he bought it at WF, but I saw "It" closeup and he looks even better in real life. I was absolutely amazed that it didn't win at least a "Merit" at Wonderfest. The judging has become incredibly tough over the last 5 years since I was there last. I commented on this when I returned, which turned into a big deal, so let's not go back there please.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey, Chinxy, congrats on the IPMS wins. Well done, Sir!


----------

